# G4 STINGRAY PROJECT



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

This week I got a G4 July’64 frame set, chainguard and 36 spoke rear wheel. Original color was Opal. Has a nasty 2 color over paint. In the process of collecting parts. Bike is at the paint shop getting a new Opal paint job.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2022)

Really looking forward to seeing how this one comes out. I'm sure as nice as all the others.Good luck


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really looking forward to seeing how this one comes out. I'm sure as nice as all the others.Good luck



Thank you. Appreciate that.


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

Persons seat and sissy bar got here today


----------



## nick tures (Apr 10, 2022)

looks good, can't wait to see it finished up


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

NEED a nice S-7 center stamped front wheel. Thanks, PM pics and price**FOUND**


----------



## stoney (Apr 11, 2022)

Got a pretty decent cleanup on the 36 spoke wheel for the Opal. Not perfect but it’s 57 year old chrome. Little more polishing needed. Before picture was worse than picture shows. Junk tire on there now.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 12, 2022)

Nice find and James set you up with seat/strut. I believe the color for this bike is the darker Violet, the Opal (Radiant Violet) was only available through early 64


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 12, 2022)

indycycling said:


> I believe the color for this bike is the darker Violet, the Opal (Radiant Violet) was only available through early 64



Correction, the Opal / Radiant Violet was the “First” Violet color offered on a Stingray starting in April ‘64 and continuing into March 1965.
About a 11-12 month offering.
Stoney’s G4 is Opal.

When Terra Cotta was dropped as a color option in April ‘64, Schwinn announced two new colors, Red and Violet for a total of 5 color options.

My opinion thinks the early Opal Violet is the lighter shade opposed to the 65 and newer Violet.

Two of my Violet Stingrays, plus two of my Violet guards show the difference.


----------



## indycycling (Apr 12, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Correction, the Opal / Radiant Violet was the “First” Violet color offered on a Stingray starting in April ‘64 and continuing into March 1965.
> About a 11-12 month offering.
> Stoney’s G4 is Opal.
> 
> ...



thanks for clarifying Chris, I had the dates wrong for Opal. And thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

indycycling said:


> Nice find and James set you up with seat/strut. I believe the color for this bike is the darker Violet, the Opal (Radiant Violet) was only available through early 64



My G4 is an original Opal. Here is a picture of an original paint K4 Opal I had a couple of years ago.


indycycling said:


> Nice find and James set you up with seat/strut. I believe the color for this bike is the darker Violet, the Opal (Radiant Violet) was only available through early 6





indycycling said:


> Nice find and James set you up with seat/strut. I believe the color for this bike is the darker Violet, the Opal (Radiant Violet) was only available through early 64



My G4 is an original Opal bike. Here is a picture of an original paint K4 Opal I had a couple of years ago. The Opal color was offered till early ‘65. Then changed to Violet


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

I think the Opal was changed to the darker Violet in April '65 when they changed from the short frame to the long frame.


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Correction, the Opal / Radiant Violet was the “First” Violet color offered on a Stingray starting in April ‘64 and continuing into March 1965.
> About a 11-12 month offering.
> Stoney’s G4 is Opal.
> 
> ...



Thank you Chris. Appreciate the clarification. Ray


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)

I've always considered Opal darker, purpler and the later Violet lighter with a little pink in it, that being said age/fade and even lighting in the pictures makes a big difference, was looking for a 64 Violet fork here a while back got a lot of pics sent to me and one person sent me 2 pics and I said I'll take the second one, he said same fork ( 68 ) just taken different times of day so was no deal, just found the pics, he took more pics and sent me the side view a different day, different sunlight.


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> I've always considered Opal darker, purpler and the later Violet lighter with a little pink in it, that being said age/fade and even lighting in the pictures makes a big difference, was looking for a 64 Violet fork here a while back got a lot of pics sent to me and one person sent me 2 pics and I said I'll take the second one, he said same fork ( 68 ) just taken different times of day so was no deal, I'll see if I can find the pics!



What month or '64 is your frame.


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)

@stoney, It's a nice OG Opal L4 ( Nov 64 ) and the closest fork I've found is a 6-4 ( June 64 ) and a good story I'll tell when I get it together.


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> @stoney, It's a nice OG Opal L4 ( Nov 64 ) and the closest fork I've found is a 6-4 ( June 64 ) and a good story I'll tell when I get it together.



Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)

I'd like to see what kind of survivor your bike would be with that black paint stripped off?


----------



## stoney (Apr 12, 2022)

mrg said:


> I'd like to see what kind of survivor your bike would be with that black paint stripped off?



I started to work on a few spots and it looked pretty rough for my liking. Down to bare metal and silver. It looked like someone at sometime started that process. The top of the top bar was very worn. Maybe a “paperboy” bike as some call them. Left side rear stay was very warn.


----------



## stoney (May 23, 2022)

Some chrome just received. Bike is being painted as we speak. Can’t wait.


----------



## stoney (May 23, 2022)

Preview


----------



## professor72 (May 23, 2022)

What is the paint code for the frame you are having painted Stoney?


----------



## stoney (May 23, 2022)

professor72 said:


> What is the paint code for the frame you are having painted Stoney?



I don’t have a color code. The color is called Opal. It was the color used from early ‘64 to early ‘65. Then they started with the darker violet for later ‘65-‘66. The guy that paints my bikes is a long time painter and he developed his own formula.


----------



## professor72 (May 23, 2022)

Got it. I was hoping he had a mix code or something.There’s a lot of people that would like to get the early opal color available to restore their bikes since the only one now commonly found is the darker, later lavender color.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 23, 2022)

stoney said:


> I don’t have a color code. The color is called Opal. It was the color used from early ‘64 to early ‘65. Then they started with the darker violet for later ‘65-‘66. The guy that paints my bikes is a long time painter and he developed his own formula.





professor72 said:


> Got it. I was hoping he had a mix code or something.There’s a lot of people that would like to get the early opal color available to restore their bikes since the only one now commonly found is the darker, later lavender color.



Maybe he could mix up a batch and ship it to you. If that is even possible.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 24, 2022)

@stoney  is it even possible to make up a quart and ship or once it is mixed does it immediately have to be used? Just wondering because that is a real nice match and seems someone is always looking for it.


----------



## stoney (May 24, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> @stoney  is it even possible to make up a quart and ship or once it is mixed does it immediately have to be used? Just wondering because that is a real nice match and seems someone is always looking for it.



I will see what Jeremy would want to do


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 24, 2022)

stoney said:


> I will see what Jeremy would want to do



He needs to make sure it is worth it to him, but if he has colors already formulated could work out for everybody.


----------



## professor72 (May 25, 2022)

I guess that's my point as Coaster says, it would be nice to have a formula or source for this paint outside of the typical sources. I find it crazy after all the years I've been doing this that no one has cracked the code on this paint and this match looks amazing so why not share? Paying for a quart is fine too.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 25, 2022)

professor72 said:


> no one has cracked the code on this paint



I think a big part is the make up of the paints have changed so much. You can no longer get the same products used back in the day. It is all done by eye now and Stoney's guy seems to have an eye for it. I would hope he has some formulas for the other colors as well.


----------



## stoney (May 27, 2022)

If anyone would like to talk to Jeremy about painting etc. please contact me and I will share his contact info. I don't want to do any of the talking for him. That is between you and him. I was lucky and fortunate enough to have stumbled across him and his talent. Thanks, Ray


----------



## stoney (May 27, 2022)

Today’s mail call for ‘64 project. NOS ‘64 pedals


----------



## stoney (May 31, 2022)

Paint work finished. Assembly starting soon. This picture shows the color more accurately


----------



## stoney (May 31, 2022)

Delete


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2022)

Thank you Tommy @Hoagie57  for the very nice headbadge for my ‘64 Opal. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 8, 2022)

Always welcome Ray. ANYTIME 👍 😉


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 8, 2022)

Very nice paint work!
I’m assuming there was an aluminum coat sprayed on before the finish coat?

As with any early Stingray radiant color the aluminum coating takes on a different glow through the finish color depending on lighting.
Your G4 photo seems to be in bright sun, whereas my E4 is in shade, plus 58 years of aging.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 8, 2022)

stoney said:


> Paint work finished. Assembly starting soon. This picture shows the color more accurately
> 
> View attachment 1637378



POW......dramatic result. A++++++


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 8, 2022)

The early Stingray (63,64,65) head badge ALWAYS had a Silver R in a Silver circle.
1966 was the first year for the Black R in the Black circle.

I went round and round decades ago with a gentleman in Arizona (that offered various reproduction items) that said all head badges came with a Black R in a Black circle. False!

Here are a few early NOS head badges showing the Silver R.
My August 63 and my June 65 with Silver.
My 66 with the Black R.


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Very nice paint work!
> I’m assuming there was an aluminum coat sprayed on before the finish coat?
> 
> As with any early Stingray radiant color the aluminum coating takes on a different glow through the finish color depending on lighting.
> ...



Hopefully in the next couple of days I will be posting the finished project. I will take pics in shade also.


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Very nice paint work!
> I’m assuming there was an aluminum coat sprayed on before the finish coat?
> 
> As with any early Stingray radiant color the aluminum coating takes on a different glow through the finish color depending on lighting.
> ...



Beautiful original paint E4.


----------



## stoney (Jun 8, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> POW......dramatic result. A++++++



Thank you


----------



## Coyote (Jun 9, 2022)

stoney said:


> Hopefully in the next couple of days I will be posting the finished project.



Thanks for sharing!
A very informative thread.


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> A very informative thread.



Your welcome. The member @60sstuff has a lot of knowledge he is willing to share. He has great original bikes and takes the time to post great pictures and explains the differences. No matter what year vintage bike the threads are about it is nice to see the positive aspects and the knowledge other members share with the group. Thank you to all.


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2022)

G4 FINISHED. Showing in different lighting. Sun and shade


----------



## 60sstuff (Jun 9, 2022)

Stoney,

Looks very nice, beautiful Stingray!

If I may, you mentioned in post 7 of the 36 spoke S-2, which I think a G4 should still have.
Also, all my research / records show a G4 should have the Large top bearing for the headset.

Gorgeous color!

Chris.


----------



## stoney (Jun 9, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Stoney,
> 
> Looks very nice, beautiful Stingray!
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks Chris. The 36 spoke I mentioned was not in the condition I felt is right for the bike. Also, I have heard different opinions whether a G4 should have 36 or 28 spoke. A couple opinions I heard was April/May '64 was the cut off for the two. I had this real nice center stamped S2 28 spoke so for now it is there. Also, as far as the large head nut, I have a mint one somewhere, just can't find it right now.  I put a real nice one on but not the one I want on it. I'll have to keep looking. Thank you, I appreciate all your knowledge and input.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 10, 2022)

wow nice job !!


----------



## stoney (Jun 10, 2022)

nick tures said:


> wow nice job !!



Thank you


----------



## nick tures (Jun 10, 2022)

stoney said:


> Thank you



no problem !


----------

